
Poor Man's Pandoc Wiki Makefile - slaymaker1907
https://gist.github.com/slaymaker1907/6b24f508bbad190e78b618efd54726b4
======
dredmorbius
Nice. For comparison / inspiration, my own very-mac-centric (Homebrew
required) Pandoc makefile / build system:

[https://pastebin.com/raw/H43MKTCq](https://pastebin.com/raw/H43MKTCq)

img-ref-to-eps.sed script:

[https://pastebin.com/raw/J6quT7Mj](https://pastebin.com/raw/J6quT7Mj)

